# HCPCS unit billing-dexamethasone = J8540



## ollielooya (Jun 13, 2012)

Help, please...
---probably a basic question, but need a validation answer.  Here's the math assignment  Pt. is one YO administered 7 mg of dexamethasone for croup during recent visit.  Unit billing is 1 unit = 0.25 mg, so based on this would 28 units be correct for the 7 mg. provided?


----------

